# A question about Bloating (sorry)



## Woollypops (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi guys, 

I got a bfp 10dp5dt on Tuesday, I have been suffering from massive bloating since, I feels like fluid rather than air and it's making me look about 3 months gone.

Just wanted to ask if anyone else had suffered from this?


----------



## Chiggs83 (Jul 30, 2013)

Sounds like it might be OHSS - are you at risk of that?


----------



## Woollypops (Mar 5, 2016)

No idea! Will ring clinic tomorrow


----------



## kipperfish (Feb 15, 2016)

I've had this terribly in all my pregnancies, get it checked if you're worried but for me, it's normal. x


----------



## Woollypops (Mar 5, 2016)

It's not painful in any way and it's not just lower abdomen so I'm not sure what's going on, I will ring anyway


----------

